# 35mm Point and shoot vs DSLR



## tyqre (Feb 2, 2012)

I want to start shooting film. I have a t2i which has a crop sensor. I also have Pont and shoot type 35mm camera. I want to know if i can get good pictures (or even the same or better) because of 35mm being obviously better than crop sensors, with this camera. I know its not SLR quality but nature shots maybe? What are your thoughts?


----------



## jowensphoto (Feb 2, 2012)

Does your film camera allow you to change any settings? If not, it will be like shooting on auto with an SLR. You can use films with different ISOs, but unless you are doing the developing yourself, there's not much control over the end result.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 2, 2012)

I have an old Minolta (I think) P&S 35mm camera. Basically looks like a Fuji X100. My mother got it as part of a car dealership promotion when she bought her Celica back in the 70's or 80's. I found it, pulled it out, and decided to run a roll of film or two through it. 

Needless to say, it's quite difficult to focus properly on your subject when there's only "Near" "Mid-point" and "Far" in terms of where you can focus. To my recollection, it did have a manual aperture diaphragm with a max aperture of f/2 I want to say. I struggled with it hard, due to the fact that it lacks an optical viewfinder. Just a little peeper hole through the body. Most of my shots were out of focus, and the quality wasn't great. You set the ISO of the film on the camera body, the aperture on the lens, and click away. 

Just because it's film, doesn't mean that it's going to outperform your DSLR in image quality. You also need to have nice glass in front of it too (and an optical viewfinder helps as well). 

I'd personally use your DSLR for nature shots. If you come across a film camera with interchangeable lenses and an optical viewfinder, that's where I'd start into your film foray.


----------



## tyqre (Feb 2, 2012)

I got an old Rebel EOS S to start with film, it should come in on Tuesday. The p&s i have now has a viewfinder. I wanted to test out shooting with film while i wait.


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 2, 2012)

tyqre said:


> I got an old Rebel EOS S to start with film, it should come in on Tuesday. The p&s i have now has a viewfinder. I wanted to test out shooting with film while i wait.



You said it has a viewfinder, but does it have a viewfinder that shows you what the camera sees *through the lens? *If it's just a square hole cut through the body with either glass or plastic to look through, it's not through the lens. That's the big question. 

IMHO, if you have a film camera coming, I wouldn't waste money running film through the P&S. You'll learn way more about photography with the EOS Rebel S.


----------



## tyqre (Feb 2, 2012)

o hey tyler said:


> tyqre said:
> 
> 
> > I got an old Rebel EOS S to start with film, it should come in on Tuesday. The p&s i have now has a viewfinder. I wanted to test out shooting with film while i wait.
> ...



hmm.. ok. and yea it doesn't see through the lens. Also, i tried to google the Rebel S too see if i could find any more info on it but it not much even comes up when I search it. Does anyone know anything about this camera?


----------



## slackercruster (Feb 2, 2012)

My $100 PS gave me slightly sharper photos than a 6mp Pentax *ist. But the Pentax had much better shadow details.


----------



## bhop (Feb 2, 2012)

I think it depends on what camera your P&S is.. My Olympus Stylus Epic P&S was one of my favorite cameras til I broke it.. 35mm f/2.8 lens.  I think the IQ is pretty amazing for what it is.




There's Some Palm Trees by bhop, on Flickr




Heinas by bhop, on Flickr




Stray Glasses by bhop, on Flickr




Boss's Porsche Interior by bhop, on Flickr


----------



## tyqre (Feb 2, 2012)

it is a pretty old Canon OWL AF P&s.. i mean.. it probably cost 20$ when it first came out. It has a nise f3 lens but it doesn't extend or anything.. its a fixed 35mm lense, its not big at all..


----------

